# Jim's log arch build



## Jim Timber (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm pretty green on the forestry and chainsaw side of things, but I know how to manipulate metal. :msp_cool:

I decided to go with an adjustable backbone style for the simple ease of transport. My shop is 100 miles away from my land, so I need to be able to move it for mods/repairs and general relocating. This way, I can throw the wheels in the truck, and strap the arch to the trailer with my atv.

The arch legs are 2.5x.125 square tube, the back bone is also 2.5x, but the slip section is 3" with a little thicker wall (I think it's 3/16). It happened to be flash removed mechanical tubing, but I got this stuff about 5-7 years back for something else as drops. I won't have much cash into it when all is said and done, but I am using off the shelf components in the event I decide to make more of them for sale.

Sometimes I use my mill, sometimes I use an angle grinder with a cut-off wheel:







Then bend into place:






Tack it, and check angles:






Tack the spindle:






See what it looks like assembled:






Then start welding it to the slip tube:






I'll have some gusseting on the axle stubs, I just haven't done that yet. I got a little ahead of myself getting the one leg attached, and will need to finish up the stubs before it gets more awkward to manipulate. I'm posting this while I let things cool after finish welding the 45's in the legs. Time to go back to work.


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 11, 2012)

*Looks Real Good*

You weren't boasting when you said you know how to work with metal. Those welds really look good and I am certain when you get the project completed it will move those logs where you want them.

Nosmo


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Sep 11, 2012)

Very very nice! Please keep us updated on the progress, I'm looking to build one as well now that I've got a MIG at my house.


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys. It's been a while since I got to build something for me that's fun and desperately needed at the same time.

Got the spindles welded and braced up ready to go - just need to put the other leg on the slip tube and start figuring out gussets and bracketry.






Since I didn't make these axles, they're a little shorter than I'd ideally use - I'd much rather have left them full diameter and drilled a hole through the whole tube and welded both sides. I turned a shoulder onto the end of the stub to allow easy alignment when welding. As such, a work around was needed to shore up the instability of only welding to one wall of the tube. So I decided to brace the whole works from inside:











These stubs are only rated for 1250#, and the tires I'm using are only rated at 900# (ea) - the load calculations I did on my tube says it'll move 5/8" if the whole arch is turned on it's side and pressed with 2000# (or if I hook a tree with a tire), so I'm pretty content with how this is working out. If I build more, I'll get some round tube that'll fit the axle's OD and weld them into that, then weld that into the legs. I'm using material on hand thus far, so I didn't buy what I needed to go the easier route this time.


----------



## Jere39 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you decide you want to build another one for yourself, I'll take whichever you don't decide to keep!
Nice work.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice! One thing about using an arch is that sometimes you can not back over a log to pick it and need to place it over the log. Most often backing at an low angle to the log will get the tire to jump it. From there you can back over the rest of them once the first piece is out off the way. However, the option of lifting the arch over a log is a great one that I use a lot.. Again check out a Log-Rite video. There are pipe handles on the back of the arch. Mine seems heavier each year for some reason. I think gravity is slowly increasing... Beautiful job, enjoy. Can't wait to see more...


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 11, 2012)

More progress...






Bridge cranes should be mandatory in every shop - I love having mine:











And here it's starting to look like an arch:






The width is just over 53" as best I can measure without really trying. It's 47" tall.

Next up is the brackets for storage (ammo cans), and the gusset/flanges for the loading points between the legs.


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention - the 20" tongs are just hooked on the slip tube for perspective.


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 21, 2012)

Back in the shop again... Tonight's project was getting the spine done. I mostly succeeded.

Decided to have a fixed lunette ring instead of the draw bar style (I have both on hand).





Not shown: the ring's base was 2.75" so I had to mill the sides down a bit in order to make mounting it easier. I bought the ring without the mount knowing I'd have to come up with one when I used it.

Spine joint being welded up:










And the gusset:





Holes in the spine are spaced at 18" intervals. It's 8' long and should allow a 20' log to balance when fully extended.

I still need to add some attachment points for chains on the tongue, but I'm done for the evening. I'm quitting while I'm still potentially ahead. Working on this last time messed me up, and I'm still not back to base line from it, but I want to get this painted before it gets too cold for the paint to cure.


----------



## Blazin (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## badkarma (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Jim, Correct me if I'm wrong, but are you TIG welding your arch?


----------



## tooold (Sep 21, 2012)

badkarma said:


> Hey Jim, Correct me if I'm wrong, but are you TIG welding your arch?



That is what I was thinking too. That would take some time....stick or MIG would be much quicker. JMO

PS. Nice looking job though.


----------



## rwoods (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking good. Ron


----------



## iowa (Sep 21, 2012)

If I had a TIG welder at home I would only use it! But I have to use my Miller Syncrowave 350 at work if I wanna tig weld stuff.

Great work Jim. And nice tool box ya got there. I used to work for snap-on as a tool maker at the factory that makes those boxes!


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, it's all tig. I have an invision 354mp mig power supply, but my airco feeder crapped out last year and I haven't gotten around to fixing it yet (probably just a $3 relay that's bad). I have a miller push-pull XR feeder too, but don't want to switch liners on that cause it's a pain. I leave that set up for aluminum.

Yes, mig would be faster, but not nearly as sexy.  I find tig to be relaxing too. I've got a syncrowave 250dx, and it was $3200 well spent.


----------



## chucker (Sep 21, 2012)

real nice welds jim! shows youare a perfectionest!! arch lookin strong! heres a few pics of my cobbled up junk pile from behind the barn... pull it with a 2000 arctic cat 300, high. low and super low ranges /5 speed...View attachment 253676
View attachment 253677
View attachment 253678
View attachment 253679


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a machinist - being anal is a job requirement. :hmm3grin2orange:

Again, thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 22, 2012)

That's not a Shop... That's a Playground.. Man can't have enough toys. 

Looks good.. Thanks for the Pics. I'd rep you but I'm out. 



Jim Timber said:


> I'm a machinist - being anal is a job requirement. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Bridge cranes should be mandatory in every shop - I love having mine:
> .


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 28, 2012)

Made a little more progress tonight. Still need to add a couple more gusset/clevis mounts under the legs, and the ammo cans and battery box for the winch: but she's getting closer. 






I also wanted to mention that the reason for all the continuous welds isn't strength, but rather to prevent water/rust from getting in between the sections. There's a couple areas (like under the channel in this pic) where I can't get the torch, and those will get an extra healthy dose of bedliner to try to seal them off. I didn't seam weld the winch plate because it would warp too much if I did.

I keep my shop humidity controlled, so when a section is sealed up there's a vacuum as the air cools down from the welding and the internal humidity is very low.

The pulley is easily removed for installing the cable - it just allows a nice radius to take stress off the cable when it makes the 90 bend. I'll still have a roller fairlead for the winch.


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice build, was interested if you have made any progress. I think they would be super handy for what i do.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm also curious of any progress! 

When I started to teach myself to TIG, the guys at work were giving me crap about it because I was practicing on 3/16" plate and saying that TIG welding is only for sheet metal and that it wouldn't work as well on heavy steel. Once I was able to get some decent (in my eyes) welds laid, they changed their tunes. 

Then our MIG welder broke and they were all coming to me asking to TIG their stuff for them. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 17, 2012)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I'm also curious of any progress!
> 
> When I started to teach myself to TIG, the guys at work were giving me crap about it because I was practicing on 3/16" plate and saying that TIG welding is only for sheet metal and that it wouldn't work as well on heavy steel. Once I was able to get some decent (in my eyes) welds laid, they changed their tunes.
> 
> Then our MIG welder broke and they were all coming to me asking to TIG their stuff for them. :hmm3grin2orange:



How far are you from marion/marysville area? Figured you may be fairly close.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 17, 2012)

I tweaked my neck and upper back out when I was working on it before. Then came deer season and some other crap that took my attention away, then I started making boom sticks left and right (before the ban), and now I'm getting to the point where I really should just make the last few brackets and get the damn arch painted and out of my way.  

We also got hit with about 14" of snow in a day, so now the trailer is buried and I'm not sure I want to try pulling this behind the truck up to the cabin (I suppose they'd have a hard time ticketing me, since it's not technically a trailer). I also still need to fix the wiring in my trailer, which is a royal pain when the ground is covered in ice.

So it may very well live here for the foreseeable future. I will want to haul it into the woods while the muck is still frozen, but that could be in March.

Someday she'll get some work done. I promise.


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 18, 2012)

It really looks like you knew how to build it well. Its nice to have some parts access, sometimes it gets a bit pricey if you have to buy it all new. If fab work is your forte its nice to beable to reuse parts if available. Heck Id like to have you build me one, just not sure i can afford it. lol


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 20, 2012)

I need to use the thing for a while before I think about selling one to someone else.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, the past year has been an uphill battle on many fronts. I've been diagnosed with osteoarthritis in my neck, so despite having both hands carved on for carpal tunnel release, I'm still pretty limited in how much labor (or anything for that matter) I can accomplish in a day before I simply can't feel my fingers anymore. I live with a constant stabbing pain in the base of my neck too, which gets worse if I try to do too much. Sucks to be me. Blah...

I also came up with a new muzzle device in January, started producing them for retail sales in April, and currently have about 120 units in the field. If you're interested in learning about those, they're called Simple Threaded Devices: The only STD you'll ever want. :msp_biggrin: https://www.facebook.com/SimpleThreadedDevices Other than some occasional gunsmithing, these are the only income source I have, and I'm just now starting to break even on the R&D and production expenses. No one will hire me with my neck, and I'm not gimped up enough for SSI (not that I want that anyway). So if you're in the market for a new flash hider, I'd appreciate a look at mine. They've done quite well in comparison tests, so it's not some snake oil BS: I've actually done something which wasn't being done before, and they work. These were the culmination of about 3.5 years of tinkering off and on. Persistence pays off!

So now for what ya'll have been waiting for: did Jim actually get this damn thing out of his shop? YES! lol I even hauled it up to the cabin. Sorry for the sucky pics. It was around midnight when I finally got the winch installed and wired up.























Ammo can mounted to leg:





Battery box mitres cut with an angle grinder:





And then welded (steel was painted grey, so that's why there's soot along these welds):





I hauled it up north on my trailer (which I just recently rewired), and still need to pack the wheel bearings and seal them up. But it's pretty close to being put into service. I'm hoping to have some action with it next weekend.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice Jim! I hear you on having a difficult year, tore my meniscus in my left knee and was down for nearly 4 weeks, then down a few weeks after that for another 3 weeks and counting (still off work for another week and a half). So my entire summer has been down-time. 

But I did manage to get service pulled into my garage and my MIG is all ready to go minus a bottle of 75/25 and some wire. Then the splitter will get a make-over and I'll get around to building an arch. But sick pay (30% of my normal weekly pay) really puts a hurting on hobbies! 

Anywho, glad to hear you're still able to do what you love without too much trouble! Nice work!


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 14, 2013)

I know what that's like. I was discharged from the army with a torn meniscus (and a mess of other knee problems) and could barely walk. As someone who's had both knees carved on, I can tell you to listen to your docs! And do everything they say. :msp_wink: It took me 7 years after surgery to not need drugs regularly for mine. I've had 3 really good years, and now I'm starting to get sharp pains in them again. When I was 26, I was told I had 40yr old knees.

As for doing what I love: I'm just too dumb to know when to quit. :msp_tongue:

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm 25, and my recovery went much better than the docs anticipated. Knee feels great now and gets better by the week. But I'm told I'll develop arthritis in that knee. Not looking forward to that. :msp_wink:


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm 38 now, and it's looking rough for the foreseeable future. Last year they refused to carve on my neck - claiming I wasn't a surgical candidate, but insisting I would need surgery within 10 years and would only push it off that long if I played my cards right. I've been the least productive person in the world for the past 18 months (since they said that), and I'm still going down hill fast. I'm only good for a couple hours a day before things start going wonky (I drop stuff, have involuntary hand movements, nevermind the pain). I've got another visit scheduled with neurosurgery for Halloween. I want to go in dressed like Frankenstein and see if they get the hint. 

This getting old stuff ain't for pussies.

My right knee seemed to recover slower than my left post-op, but the left's apparent quick recovery was tainted with some more drawn out problems (semi-instability, residual pain, more sensitive to pressure fronts). It's been 12.5 years since my right knee was done (left was done a year and a half later) and I have absolutely no regrets. However, once you go under the knife, things will never be as good as they were before. Keep that in mind, and temper your expectations. I still can't run across a street without feeling it, but I am able to hike a few miles without any ill effects and only need the pain pills a few times a year.

Having said that, I wish you well in your recovery!


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Oct 14, 2013)

My dad is a machinist and although some folks wouldn't think standing at a mill/lathe is stressful work, I know how it affects his joints. Best wishes for you Jim! You'll be in my prayers. Oh, and I think a zombie would be more appropriate costume!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Tires*

Very nice wheels and tires. What brand, size, and model are they? Are they speed and load rated? Very excellent build. Do you have any pics of it carrying a log?


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 14, 2013)

Lets try this again, and see if linkbucks will let me post it...

I haven't put a log under it yet. The wheeler was left home so the arch and some other crap could be hauled on the trailer. I hope to have some action shots over the weekend, but I'm getting some hunting in first. :msp_tongue:

The wheels/tires are road worthy trailer kit. The axles are regular 1" trailer stubs, with sealed hubs (still needing to be greased and sealed up). I'm not sure what the specs on them are. I got all the stuff last August and September. They're the widest tires I could find that were reasonably priced ($60 mounted on the rims each). Junk yards want $25/rim, so it's cheaper to buy the whole package assembled.


----------



## chucker (Oct 14, 2013)

yes sir! your gonna need that wheeler if this junk rain keeps up. im floating already in my hilly country cutting area. good luck with the hunt as well! don't seem to be much moving these days. we really need some cold temps to boot the season on!


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 14, 2013)

A week ago Monday was the first and only day I hunted deer this year. Temps have been way too warm, and that 40's morning was what I was holding out for. Saw a buck, but he was behind me a little and 40yds to my right flank - no shot. I didn't bring the bino's with me, so I couldn't even tell what all his rack was. I could make out 2 points on the beams, but that was about it. The branches above his head were moving pretty good as he munched the lower ones. Not sure if he was a 6, 8 or better. He was a shooter for my area, but too much scrub in the way so I didn't even try. He ended up getting a whiff of something which took him up wind from me. I did verify the buck trail on that ridge line, so it was a good hunt in that respect. Later that afternoon I set up my ground blind to give me a shot at where he was walking - it goes right into my spring seep. So when the leaves finally die off, they'll start hitting the watering hole and I'm gonna be ready!

We don't even have scrapes yet. It's a really late mating season this year. I was hoping the later start of gun season was going to give me a few days of rut before the pumpkins invade my neighbors places, but it's not looking good now.

Trapping coon starts this weekend as well, so I'm gonna put out the duke's and get going on reducing the nest robber's numbers.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, I went and made another one. This one's for sale though.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 6, 2013)

Jim, do me a favor. If you're wanting to sell it on here, put it in the Trading Post: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/tradin-post.132/ It'll keep me from having to figure out the infraction system on the new board when a sponsor takes offense.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 6, 2013)

I have it listed locally, and wasn't trying to ruffle feathers mentioning that it's for sale - just saying it was so no one would expect "action" pics.

When I'm back in town (1.5 weeks), if I still have it, I'll post the ad. It's a real pain doing it from my phone.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't even see where PM's are on here now. Kinda hard to sell anything without two way communication.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 6, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> I can't even see where PM's are on here now. Kinda hard to sell anything without two way communication.



Me neither. I see conversations, but I think thats more public, like visitor messages were.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't see anything like a user control panel on android.

I only moved a few logs with the first one, but I moved them from a field littered with stumps up some steep grades and over a half mile to my old landing which currently serves as my own log deck.

That process taught me some things, and that lifting the whole log off the ground isn't really needed if you can get most of the weight off the dragging end. Tying the front of the log to the arch also reduces your turning radius. So the center lift/drag method is what I found worked best for me.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 7, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> That process taught me some things, and that lifting the whole log off the ground isn't really needed if you can get most of the weight off the dragging end. Tying the front of the log to the arch also reduces your turning radius. So the center lift/drag method is what I found worked best for me.



Jim, trying to figure out what you're saying on the turn radius. Am I correct thinking that with the front not tied in, that it behaves more like, say a set of double trailers rather than one long one? In other words, more closely following the wheeler tracks? Forgive me, it's been a long day, and I'm only half paying attention while watching the CMA awards I tivo'd while at work tonight.

On the android, are you just using the browser, or using Tapatalk? I'm changing my opinion on conversations, I believe they're the new PM. I don't see anyone's but mine, and all my old PMs show up in the "Conversations" page. Still very much learning how everything works though, so don't take this as 100%.

The admins are busy debugging and stuff, I ain't gonna bother em too much until the place is at least running smoothly.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 7, 2013)

The 12" log (smaller one pictured) is 16ft long. I had that one fully suspended and chained at the front. It pulled fine, but tail swung like a school bus.

The 20"er was scrubbing, but mostly suspended, also chained at the front - it did minimal damage to soft ground, but might leave a home owner lawn nazi type upset for a couple weeks. I can still see where I dragged that one in bare dirt, but not where there was any grass. That log over powered my winch brake (chinese arctic cat brand winch), but I'm not sure how heavy it is. That also towed like a school bus.

The logs I pulled letting the tail drag and didn't chain the fronts tended to swing a bit more, didn't track as well (I have a lot of rocks on my trails), but did turn much more like a shorter trailer, since the front of the log was able to swing around where the atv had just driven, and the tail would come around when it got there - bumping on trees if needed.

Keep in mind, you have to make a rather sharp turn with a very long log for this to become an issue, and the longer the wheelbase the arch is adjusted to, the larger the turning radius has to be. So you won't be likely to be weaving through hairpins anyway, but the rigging does effect how the arch behaves, and that's what I was trying to address.

After rifle season, if we're not shut down with snow, I'll try to get some videos. I'm not good enough to run the camera behind me while driving the machine.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't use tapatalk. I'm also not too worried about current bugs, as this is a big project and there's no urgency on anything here for me. In time I'm sure they'll get the kinks out. It's just nice to be able to talk shop with folks here again.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jim, that looks cool as heck! How does the slide work? Do you leave it up close until your hitched and then let it slide or do you fix it first?
thanks,
dave


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 7, 2013)

I've tried both, but find setting it and then backing over seems to work best.

I need to modify the winch pulley so it behaves more like a bull block, and then I'll have no reason to back over the logs. Just hook with tongs, pull log to line up with the arch, re-hook where you want the center of balance and pull some more, chain and go.

My pulley pinches as I left too much and not enough clearance between it and the frame. A couple minutes on the lathe will fix it though. I just need to chamfer the pulley's shoulders.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 21, 2013)

I guess we can't edit older posts anymore.

I changed up the bull block on the second unit, and made a much better one. The original was welded and not something I was overly impressed with, so rather than letting it go I made a new one from solid steel.











For sale thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...te-rig-ready-to-use-1500.247024/#post-4564161


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 22, 2013)

That will make someone a mighty fine log arch, Jim!


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 22, 2013)

This one is far more user friendly than my first one.


----------



## m37 (Nov 22, 2013)

It looks very good. Well done


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

I was wondering if it would be possible to make a small craddle for the rear end of the log?




7


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 23, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible to make a small craddle for the rear end of the log?
> 
> View attachment 319656
> 
> ...


I think that would work ok but I have a question. How would you put it under if the log arch didn't lift it high enough? One thing I would change would be to have the wheel pivot around like a castor.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

oopps uploaded the wrong picture.




I would use the winch on the log arch to pick it up. Just use some cheap wheelbarrow wheels and some simple square tubing for the frame. It would not have to be high. Just so that the rear end of the log isn't dragging. And either add some spikes to the top side or use a rachet belt to fix it to the log. And to be fancy add a simple hook conector to the log arch to drag it behind when not in use.

7


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 23, 2013)

I could make something like that pretty easily.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm certain that someone with your talent could build it very easily. 

My idea would make manuvering easier but on the other hand you would have to be more careful because the natural braking effect would not be there anymore. So for hilly terrain with a weak atv it might not be a good idea.

7


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 23, 2013)

It doesn't make maneuvering easier at all though. The only thing it would do is prevent a little grass scrubbing and keep a tiny bit of dirt out of the bark. 

If hauling logs off golf courses, or yuppie's lawns, it would certainly have merit (or you could just cut them to 12' and lift the whole thing); but for the rest of us it wouldn't change much other than adding one more step to the process, more expense, and more equipment to keep track of.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

I wasn't thinking about the grass scrubbing or dirt in the bark. Would be more like pulling a two axle trailer. I was thinking about the possibility to drive in both ways (forwards and backwards) would be of a benefit and thus make mauvering easier in tight spots. Further there is no need to cut down a tree trunk into managable parts. Take out the whole tree in one passage instead of transporting shorter pieces. And the last you could drive down a road if you lived in a rural area.
But these are simple theorecticle ideas. Someone would have to try it out to give a valid feedback.

7


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 23, 2013)

I made the original arch based on the theory that elevating the whole log would be the most ideal possible method of moving it. What I found in using it was that it's not needed, and possibly not desirable depending on the conditions and size of the log.

The tail dragging still behaves like a tandem trailer. While backing up sounds good on paper, I don't know many professional truckers who enjoy doing it. Backing up with a short wheelbased atv or tractor, and a 20' log behind you isn't any fun - off the ground or not.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

If no one makes one we will never know. 

7


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 23, 2013)

Logrite makes a small arch that's advertised to be used as a tag axle. There's video's all over youtube.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

Never heard of that before. Will go and look. Thanks.

7


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 15, 2014)

Ended up selling the blue one to a guy who's going to use it behind his horses. After talking a bit last week, he was planning on coming down to fetch it whenever the rain set in. I hadn't been up to Duluth in a while and wanted to play with my new camera up there so I volunteered to deliver it (and I wanted to see his horse operation  ) which I did today before the monsoon hit.







We just did a test run on a 32' pole he'd set aside, but he was really pleased with how effortless using it was. If it ever dries up, he'll be hauling wood that got stranded due to our relentless snow last winter. It's stuck on the other side of soup at the moment. He's even thinking about trying it in the snow too. He's been flat dragging logs for the past 17 years they've been on that farm. They heat with wood, and have a neighbor who's got a woodmiser who'll cut lumber when he's got some logs ready.






He does everything he can with his horses. He said "Every day I don't start a tractor is a good day." Seeing the three of them in action was worth the trip.


----------



## Jere39 (Jun 15, 2014)

Cool pictures of the arch hitched to a fine pair of draft horses.
I've been following your thread since the beginning. Since then I built a small one myself. I built it in a short form, designed to only be able to lift the end of the log and pull it. I never make long pulls. I have a couple pulls on it so far. It works just as I hoped. I pulled a 20' x 15" sassafras log around my trails as a test. I am very happy. I took some of my inspiration from your work, though I don't have the skills you show. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 15, 2014)

That's a nice looking arch you made Jere.


----------

